
Crystal: Concurrency with easier syntax than Go - samuell
https://rillabs.com/posts/crystal-concurrency-with-easier-syntax-than-go
======
tekkertje
Thanks for the writeup! I've been following Crystal for a few years now, and
am mostly interested in seeing how it will continue to develop with regard to
parallelism.

~~~
samuell
Indeed, that part is definitely what caught my interest too :)

